# First time lox



## pc farmer (Dec 21, 2017)

Never even tasted lox before, but my wife's grandmother wants some for her Christmas present.  So I had to try it.

1:1 salt and brown sugar.  Cure for 24 hours.  Rinse well then dried in the fridge for 24 hours.  2 three hour cold smoke periods using Italian spice pellets from Todd.    Over night again then sliced thin.  Packaged in 1.5 oz weights then vac sealed in a big bag.


----------



## smokin peachey (Dec 21, 2017)

I think I better sample that. You don’t want grandma to be disappointed for Christmas.


----------



## pc farmer (Dec 21, 2017)

smokin peachey said:


> I think I better sample that. You don’t want grandma to be disappointed for Christmas.



I think I sampled enough while slicing.


----------



## SonnyE (Dec 21, 2017)

Wow, Adam!
Looks great! 
I have a Sister-In-Law who was raised Jewish in NYC.
(But that was a long time ago in a Galaxy far, far, away. Now she wants to be a Native American.)
I'd like to try making her some Lox. She seemed to like my smoked Salmon.
But I'd have a long way to go to be Lox worthy, I think.


----------



## pc farmer (Dec 21, 2017)

SonnyE said:


> Wow, Adam!
> Looks great!
> I have a Sister-In-Law who was raised Jewish in NYC.
> (But that was a long time ago in a Galaxy far, far, away. Now she wants to be a Native American.)
> ...




Thanks. If you have a way to cold smoke, this is easy.


----------



## atomicsmoke (Dec 21, 2017)

Nice looking lox.

And great slicing job. Gotta teach me some of that.


----------



## pc farmer (Dec 21, 2017)

atomicsmoke said:


> Nice looking lox.
> 
> And great slicing job. Gotta teach me some of that.



Thanks atomic.  The cheap slicer did the work this time.  I think the hobart was mad .


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Dec 21, 2017)

Looks top notch Adam, nice job!


----------



## SonnyE (Dec 22, 2017)

c farmer said:


> Thanks. If you have a way to cold smoke, this is easy.



I do.
I do have a way!


----------



## tropics (Dec 22, 2017)

Adam that is some real fine slicing,I used B Bailey method when I did mine
Richie


----------



## SmokinAl (Dec 22, 2017)

Looks fantastic Adam!
Lox has to be one of my favorite meals of all time.
I could eat it everyday!
Al


----------



## chilerelleno (Dec 22, 2017)

Dang Adam, that is a really nice finish.
Knocking it outta da park.
Me Likey!

 Everything's  Bagels, Lox, cream cheese, a little roasted tomato and some capers.


----------



## SonnyE (Dec 22, 2017)

And a question, Do you hand slice? Or use a slicer?
Cold or warm? 
I'd like to cut my Salmon nice and beautiful like that.


----------



## GaryHibbert (Dec 22, 2017)

Looks GREAT Adam.  I love lox, but have never tried making any.....yet.
How did you like it with the Italian blend pellets??
And that slicing job!!  Talk about Mother-in-Law thin.
Gary


----------



## pc farmer (Dec 22, 2017)

chilerelleno said:


> Dang Adam, that is a really nice finish.
> Knocking it outta da park.
> Me Likey!
> 
> Everything's  Bagels, Lox, cream cheese, a little roasted tomato and some capers.



Thanks sir.  I have never ate it before.   I will be now thou after sampling this.







SonnyE said:


> And a question, Do you hand slice? Or use a slicer?
> Cold or warm?
> I'd like to cut my Salmon nice and beautiful like that.



Did this on a slicer cold, right out of the fridge.





GaryHibbert said:


> Looks GREAT Adam.  I love lox, but have never tried making any.....yet.
> How did you like it with the Italian blend pellets??
> And that slicing job!!  Talk about Mother-in-Law thin.
> Gary



Love the Italian spice for salmon.  I am out of the bag I got so need to reorder some.
Grandmother buys this stuff in the store so it needs to be top notch.  Hope it is.


----------



## cmayna (Dec 22, 2017)

Looks fantastic.  Smoked lox is what I serve at Christmas for snacks. Wish my hand could slice my smoked lox that thin.


----------



## pc farmer (Dec 22, 2017)

cmayna said:


> Looks fantastic.  Smoked lox is what I serve at Christmas for snacks. Wish my hand could slice my smoked lox that thin.




I sliced this on that slicer I bought from you.  Done pretty good huh?


----------



## daveomak (Dec 23, 2017)

Adam....   I use cure#1 when I do salmon...  try it ...   recommended 200 Ppm...  No change in flavor at all...


----------



## cmayna (Dec 23, 2017)

c farmer said:


> I sliced this on that slicer I bought from you.  Done pretty good huh?


  You da man!  Now...can I have it back?  With some lox sampling?   LOL!  Glad it's working for you.


----------



## griz400 (Dec 24, 2017)

Looks good ... ate lox twice and not a fan .. points to you


----------



## crazymoon (Dec 24, 2017)

CF, Fine looking lox, your Mother- in- law will love it.


----------



## pc farmer (Dec 24, 2017)

cmayna said:


> You da man!  Now...can I have it back?  With some lox sampling?   LOL!  Glad it's working for you.



Works great.  I will keep it, thanks.





griz400 said:


> Looks good ... ate lox twice and not a fan .. points to you



Thanks.  I have never had it before.  This was good in my opinion.   The real test is the grandmother.





crazymoon said:


> CF, Fine looking lox, your Mother- in- law will love it.



Thanks.  I am hoping she does.  She was suprised tonight when she got it.


----------



## redheelerdog (Dec 24, 2017)

That looks really good Adam.

I am going to try this, I have quite a bit of silver salmon I brought home from Alaska last September. I've already traditionally smoked a bit and it is delicious, but I have never tried the lox method.

Thanks for the idea and points to you my friend!

Merry Christmas


----------



## ghostguy6 (Jan 2, 2018)

Looks  very tasty!


----------

